# Travel Destinations > Central America >  Trip in usa

## tranzysmitha

hello please tell me trip in  central america and best trip because this is my first trip ?

----------


## igeorge

Costa Rica is an outstanding country where lots of peoples visit every year. It is a tropical country which contains a number of distinct climatic zones. If you are searching best trip so I suggest you to visit Costa Rica in central America.

----------


## davidsmith36

The U.S. is a nation of 50 states covering an unfathomable swath of North America, with Alaska in the northwest and Hawaii broadening the country's nearness into the Pacific Ocean. Real Atlantic Coast urban areas are New York, a worldwide back and culture focus, and capital Washington, DC. Midwestern city Chicago is known for powerful design and on the west drift, Los Angeles' Hollywood is famous for filmmaking.

----------


## jeffronald19

Panama Should be the first choice for the adventures and the thrill. There is much to tour in central America. Find yourself  safe and healthy in America.

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

Panama Should be the first choice for the adventures and the thrill. I agree :Smile: 
mobile app development | mobile app development platforms | best mobile app development company

----------


## pukaka

Your article is very useful, the content is great, I have read a lot of articles, but for your article, it left me a deep impression, thank you for sharing.

----------


## mikedavis

> Costa Rica is an outstanding country where lots of peoples visit every year. It is a tropical country which contains a number of distinct climatic zones. If you are searching best trip so I suggest you to visit Costa Rica in central America.


Really? I also want to go sightseeing in the US

----------

